# HOF (hang on front) Hoover deluxe



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So I have this mag drive model 2 (250gph) pump just layin around so I thought I would make a vacuum out of it. Gonna go to Home Depot and get a home canister style water filter. Hopefully with around a 20 micron pleated paper filter. And I will be using pvc and various hoses. Question is, when using pvc glue and the purple primer is there anything I should know in particular? I will test unit out of the tank (a roughneck tote probably) so this will rinse everything clean, I hope. How long before glue and primer are cured and considered safe for aquarium use. This unit will be able to move from tank to tank all the while just hanging on the front. Anybody got .02 out there.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd give it a day or so, then run it for a bit on a tub with no fish. The purple primer isn't really needed for this application.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I only use the primer when working on really big stuff like 6 inch or if it is cold or wet. Cut the ends pretty square and then hold a piece of sandpaper in your hand while rotating the pipe. This breaks the shiny surface and gives the cement a place to begin melting the PVC. Do both pieces quick style and then slap them together before the cement begins to skim over. Hold for 15-30 seconds aand you are good. Once the smell is gone it is pretty much ready to use but the next day may be safer.

A few of us have used the home filters to make portable power filters. They are handy for doing the vacing that is sometimes needed beyond just what you can do while changing water. I find it handy for a number of things like water transfer or temp additional filtering.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

There is also a PVC glue now used in my area for supply. They are now doing away with copper supply lines and using PVC. The glue for water supply is different. Safe for human consumption Just a thought instead of using the other stuff. Good Luck.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the .02 I appreciate it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know of any PVC cement that was not considered safe for water supply once dry. It has been in use for at least 20 years where I worked. All of our mains were PVC. DNR checked the water system yearly and found it okay. Not confused with using the blue which is good for wet weather? Maybe a local city code? City code is often influenced by political issues. In some areas only copper pipe is approved.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*So I have this mag drive model 2 (250gph) pump just layin around so I thought I would make a vacuum out of it. Gonna go to Home Depot and get a home canister style water filter*










I have used the heck out of mine.
Works like a champ.
Does take a bit practice if you use the return flow to clean out rock piles or decor.
I set mine to pull the water through the filter so the pumps impeller would not jam with sand or a stray rock.
Gotta admit, I have been hooked on this little battery powered vac.
As easy to use as the project vac is, this little gem is simpler.










Good luck with your project.
Who knows, after messing with this as a vac, you might want it as a permanent part of your tanks filtration system.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like my adventure is a total failure. My pump a model 2 just doesn't have the ooomph to drive or should I say pull to get it through the filter. Pumps like crazy in the tank, but as soon as i start hooking stuff up it refuses to pull. Now that I got all this hosing and filterage I guess I almost have to go out and get another pump. It won't even pull through the filter on bypass. Yet I can blow through it easily. Such is life.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Before you junk your project, make sure you have the system fully primed.
Even a little bit of air in the pre pump section will stop it cold.
Most of the time mine will prime with a single suck on the return line.
There have been times when it took a bit of extra effort to purge the air.
How low do you have this set up?
I had mine sitting on a bar stool in front of the tank to minimize the effort needed by the pump.
Have you tried it without the filter cartridge?
You are using the Ã¢â‚¬Å"Rust/SedimentÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I built the same type using John's design work. I find that I need to fill the input hose,filter,pump and output hose to get mine to start everytime. As I have faucet and tubing handy at the tank, I stick the pressure tube in the intake of the portable pump and run water until it comes out the other side. With that done, I put the intake hose in the tank and turn on the pump. I think you may be dealing with some air left in the pump as John has suggested. If the impeller is not fully covered in water it will not move air fast enough to purge itself. Look again maybe?


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks again for your input. Was planning on working on it again tonite but some guy on the other side of the road decided to lose control and spin out right in front of me. Totaled my 2010 Honda CRV full airbag deployment and I am pretty sore. No matter how careful you are you can't contol the other guy. Fortunately it was snowy and icy so speeds were reduced. So a coupla handfuls of advil and my lazy boy are the only things I am gonna see tonite. Thanks again for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

SORRY! 

Glad to were able to walk away! =D>

Fish will wait for your return. :fish:


----------

